# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  LEYTON: Gobierno Impulsa Uso Eficiente del Agua para la Agricultura

## Bruno Cillóniz

El ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton Muñoz, afirmó que luego de muchos años un gobierno ha tomado la decisión de mejorar la gestión del agua para uso agrícola, con la participación activa de los gobiernos regionales, locales, comunidades, juntas de usuarios y comités de riego a través de los Consejos de Cuenca. 
Los Consejos de Cuenca son parte fundamental del sistema de gestión hídrica que será liderado por la Autoridad Nacional del Agua, institución gubernamental multisectorial que involucra a todos los ministerios ligados al uso del agua y que se convierte en el órgano rector de la política de preservación, promoción y desarrollo hídrico.  
Quien hable de que el gobierno pretende privatizar el agua está totalmente desinformado y no conoce la realidad del agro peruano. De acuerdo a la Constitución el agua es de todos los peruanos y en el caso específico del agro, el Estado le ha encargado desde hace muchos años la administración del agua para fines agrícolas a las Juntas de Usuarios, que son asociaciones privadas, afirmó. 
Mejorar la gestión del agua es fundamental para modernizar la agricultura en el Perú. Muchos gobiernos han pasado y no hicieron nada por mejorar el uso del recurso hídrico. En un escenario difícil como el cambio climático, hoy más que nunca todos -- gobierno central, gobiernos regionales y locales, comunidades campesinas y juntas de usuarios-- deben de trabajar de manera concertada para optimizar el uso de un bien tan escaso como el agua, sostuvo. 
Recordó que la eficiencia de riego en el Perú es de apenas 19%, cuando en países como Israel supera el 90%. El esfuerzo del gobierno apunta a ir ganando eficiencia con la implementación de sistemas de riego tecnificado, construcción de reservorios, reforestación, programas de reconversión de cultivos, y lo que se llama la cosecha de agua en las partes altas, manifestó Leyton. 
El ministro de Agricultura dijo que este año el gobierno priorizará la inversión en el desarrollo rural y amazónico, generando actividades productivas sostenibles para sacar de la extrema pobreza a miles de peruanos, de la mano con los gobiernos regionales y locales. 
Luego de muchos años, en los que la actividad agropecuaria estuvo atascada, el PBI Agropecuario crecerá el 2008 en 6%, gracias al aumento de la productividad y buenos precios, sostuvo.   *Fuente: MINAG (05/01/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno impulsa desarrollo agropecuario para lograr inclusión social y competitividad Artículo: Gobierno invertirá más de S/. 100 millones este año para construir pequeños reservorios de agua Gobierno regional de Tacna impulsa siembra, crianza y producción de camarón en río Sama Ministerio de Agricultura promoverá municipios productivos, afirma Leytón LEYTON: Gobierno Impulsa Uso Eficiente del Agua para la Agricultura

----------

